# GT Zaskar 2007 - welche Größe, Canti-Sockel, Gabel?



## bofh (27. November 2006)

Hallo,

es ist vollbracht - ich habe mich entschieden: ein aktueller GT Zaskar-Rahmen soll die Basis für mein neues MTB (mein altes ist ein 1992er Checker Pig CPX3070, das zum Singlespeeder umgebaut wird) werden. Mit dem neuen Bike will ich bei Marathons starten und ggf. bei CrossCountry-Rennen. Bis jetzt überlege ich, die beim Umbau zum SSP anfallenden Teile am neuen Rad weiter zu verwenden (Schaltung, Laufräder). Den Rahmen werde ich im Internet bestellen, da hier vor Ort kein GT-Händler mehr ist und meine Schrauberkenntnisse bisher dafür gereicht haben, in einem Radsportverein die Rennräder zu warten und meine Räder komplett selbst aufzubauen.
Ich bin 1,83 cm groß, Schrittlänge 88,5 cm. Welche Rahmengröße benötige ich?
Auf der GT-Homepage und bei der Suche hier im Forum bin ich darauf gestoßen, daß auch der 2007er Zaskar Team disc-only ist.  Gibt es mittlerweile (das Problem war ja schon bei den 2006er Zaskars da) dazu eine Aussage seitens GT? Ansonsten wird es wohl darauf hinauslaufen, das komplette Zaskar Expert zu kaufen und die Teile aufzufahren.
Taugt denn die am Zaskar Expert verbaute Gabel (Rock Shox Recon 327 Luft, 80mm Federweg) irgendwas? Oder sollte ich mich schon mal auf die Suche nach einer anderen Gabel mit maximal 80 mm Federweg machen?

Danke für Eure Hilfe!

H.a.n.d.,
E.:wq​


----------



## daniel77 (29. November 2006)

Schau mal ob Du einen 2005er Team auftreiben kannst, der war der letzte mit Canti-Sockeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bofh (29. November 2006)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Schau mal ob Du einen 2005er Team auftreiben kannst, der war der letzte mit Canti-Sockeln.


Gute Idee, danke.
Kannst Du (oder jemand anderes  ) anhand meiner Maße (Größe 183 cm, Schrittlänge 88,5 cm) auch zur richtigen Rahmengröße etwas sagen?

H.a.n.d.,
E.:wq​


----------



## alf2 (30. November 2006)

Den 2005er Rahmen findest du noch hier:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=8074

ist ausserdem recht günstig. Die Rahmengröße hängt halt auch ein bisschen von deinen Vorlieben ab. Tippe mal auf auf Grösse L. 

Hier findest du die Rahmenmaße der 2005er Zaskars:

http://www.gtbicycles.com/mountain/catalog/detail.php?id=843&country=usa&brand=moun

miss einfach dein jetziges Rad ab und vergleich die Maße, dann hast du einen Anhaltspunkt.


----------



## daniel77 (30. November 2006)

bofh schrieb:


> Gute Idee, danke.
> Kannst Du (oder jemand anderes  ) anhand meiner Maße (Größe 183 cm, Schrittlänge 88,5 cm) auch zur richtigen Rahmengröße etwas sagen?
> 
> H.a.n.d.,
> E.:wq​



Ich bin auch 1,83m groß und habe eine bisschen größere Schrittlänge (90cm) und fahre den 2005er  Zaskar Team in Größe L (20"/50cm). Passt mir perfekt 
Zur Gabel: Ich finde eine leichte Race-Gabel, wie z.B. SID, Skareb, R7, Mz Marathon Race, Reba oder auch eine Duke passen m.M. nach besser zur Charakteristik des Rahmens und V-Brake.


----------



## bofh (1. Dezember 2006)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch 1,83m groß und habe eine bisschen größere Schrittlänge (90cm) und fahre den 2005er  Zaskar Team in Größe L (20"/50cm). Passt mir perfekt


Super, danke. 
Da Du dann einen minimal kürzeren Oberkörper hast als ich und ich eh lieber etwas kürzere Oberrohre fahre, sollte das also perfekt passen.


> Zur Gabel: Ich finde eine leichte Race-Gabel, wie z.B. SID, Skareb, R7, Mz Marathon Race, Reba oder auch eine Duke passen m.M. nach besser zur Charakteristik des Rahmens und V-Brake.


Da mach ich mich mal schlau.

@alf2: Danke für die hilfreichen Links. 

Ihr seid super, Jungs.

E.:wq​


----------



## alf2 (4. Dezember 2006)

bofh schrieb:


> Ihr seid super, Jungs.
> 
> E.:wq​



Danke für die Blumen!!

Poste doch die Fotos, wenn du dein Rad dann aufbaust!


----------



## zorro3242 (8. Dezember 2006)

Hallo GT-Familie,
sehe ich das richtig, die Maße des 2007er haben sich verändert ?
Gruß

Zorro3242


----------



## alf2 (11. Dezember 2006)

zorro3242 schrieb:


> sehe ich das richtig, die Maße des 2007er haben sich verändert ?



lt. den Daten auf der Homepage sind die Oberrohre länger geworden.


----------



## bofh (12. Dezember 2006)

alf2 schrieb:


> Den 2005er Rahmen findest du noch hier:
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=8074
> ist ausserdem recht günstig. Die Rahmengröße hängt halt auch ein bisschen von deinen Vorlieben ab. Tippe mal auf auf Grösse L.


So - der Rahmen in L ist bestellt.

Damit funktioniere ich diesen Thread offiziell zum Zaskar-Aufbauthread um. 

H.a.n.d.,
E.:wq​


----------



## bofh (20. Dezember 2006)

Update:
Der Rahmen ist von chainreactioncycles unterwegs.
Inzwischen habe ich mir auch schon ein paar Gedanken zur restlichen Ausstattung gemacht und bitte um konstruktive Kritik:

Gabel: RockShox SID RACE ( http://cgi.ebay.de/Rock-Shox-Sid-Ra...yZ100533QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem - ist an diesem Angebot außer der Rechtschreibung irgendwas auszusetzen?)
Steuersatz: integriert, FSA o.ä.
Vorbau, Sattelstütze, Lenker, Barends: Ritchey WCS o. ä. aus der "gut verarbeitet, halbwegs leicht, bezahlbar"-Liga
Sattel: Fizik Arione (hab ich schon auf den Rennern - paßt mir perfekt)
Naben: Deore XT oder vergleichbares (gibt's in der Preisklasse nicht, oder? )
Speichen: DT Champion oder vergleichbar
Felgen: Mavic XC 717 oder DT XR 4.1
Reifen: je nach Untergrund
Kassette: 9fach, Deore XT oder vergleichbar von SRAM
Bremsen: Avid Single Digit 7
Schalthebel: SRAM X.9 Trigger
Schaltwerk und Umwerfer: SRAM X.9
Pedale: Time ATAC XS (Carbon) - ich habe mit den XE an anderen Rädern schon gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht

Nur beim Tretlager weiß ich noch nicht, was man da standesgemäß aus der "gut verarbeitet, halbwegs leicht, bezahlbar"-Liga nehmen kann - any hints?

H.a.n.d.,
E.:wq​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janikulus (20. Dezember 2006)

Hi,

ich habe eine SID Team in meinem Zaskar verbau. Bin damit eigentlich sehr zufrieden, spricht sehr sensibel an usw, die Blockierfunktion mit Hebel am Lenker kann ich dir nur empfehlen, ist gerade bei cc sehr praktisch. Ich finde nur die könnte für so ein harten Rahmen viel steifer sein. Ich werde wohl nächstes Jahr auf ein Durchmesser 32mm (Fox) wechseln, die SID hat 28.

Als Tretlager würde ich ein XT nehmen, Preis-Leistung passt.

Was willst du denn für Kurbeln verbauen? Vielleicht was mit integriertem Tretlager?

Viel Spaß beim Aufbau!

Paul


----------



## alf2 (20. Dezember 2006)

Hallo

Eine gelungene Komponentenauswahl hast du da zusammengestellt. Gratuliere! Ein paar Anregungen hab ich noch:



bofh schrieb:


> Nur beim Tretlager weiß ich noch nicht, was man da standesgemäß aus der "gut verarbeitet, halbwegs leicht, bezahlbar"-Liga nehmen kann - any hints?



- Ich finde vom Preis-Leistungs-Gewichtsverhältnis kommt da eigentlich auch nur die XT Tretlager Kurbeleinheit in Frage.

- bei Vorbau und Lenker Einheit solltest du auch die Syntace Eco Serie in Betracht ziehen. Hab beides und bin sehr zufrieden damit.

- Bei der Gabel hängt es davon ab, wie schwer du bist. Ich hab 90kg und fühle mich bei dem Gedanken an eine SID nicht mehr ganz wohl. Ich fahre eine Fox F100, die bei 1600g mein Gewicht gut wegsteckt.
D.h. bei Fox würde ich eine F80 nehmen. Wenns Rock Shox sein soll, dann eine Reba, die ist zwar etwas schwerer als die SID aber ich habe bisher nur gutes über sie gehört (beide Gabeln haben so zwischen 1,5 und 1,6kg).

- Der Sram Umwerfer soll nicht so das Gelbe von Ei sein, nimm vielleicht doch eher einen XT, der ist auch leichter.

bin schon gespannt auf deinen Aufbau!


----------



## bofh (20. Dezember 2006)

Janikulus schrieb:


> ich habe eine SID Team in meinem Zaskar verbau. Bin damit eigentlich sehr zufrieden, spricht sehr sensibel an usw, die Blockierfunktion mit Hebel am Lenker kann ich dir nur empfehlen, ist gerade bei cc sehr praktisch. Ich finde nur die könnte für so ein harten Rahmen viel steifer sein. Ich werde wohl nächstes Jahr auf ein Durchmesser 32mm (Fox) wechseln, die SID hat 28.


Nur ist Fox in einer deutlich höheren Preisklasse als eine SID zu haben...


> Als Tretlager würde ich ein XT nehmen, Preis-Leistung passt.
> Was willst du denn für Kurbeln verbauen? Vielleicht was mit integriertem Tretlager?


Tretlager ist bei mir Kurbeln plus Innenlager. Das Innenlager richtet sich ja nach den verbauten Kurbeln - also kann ich das erst aussuchen, wenn ich mich auf Kurbeln festgelegt habe. Da aber imho die Kurbeln neben dem Rahmen (und bei MTBs die Gabel) den größten Anteil am "Gesicht" eines Fahrrades haben, möchte ich auch da den besten Kompromiß aus Aussehen, Verarbeitung, Gewicht und Preis haben - und momentan fehlt mir da noch völlig der Überblick über relevante Modelle...

H.a.n.d.,
E.:wq​


----------



## alf2 (20. Dezember 2006)

Hier noch ein günstiges Angebot für eine Reba:

http://www2.hibike.de/main.php?sess...ac31a6591b2&method=m_catpd&nodeID=&groupID=43


----------



## bofh (20. Dezember 2006)

alf2 schrieb:


> Eine gelungene Komponentenauswahl hast du da zusammengestellt. Gratuliere!


Danke - ich habe halt im Forum ein wenig quer gelesen und mir so ein gesundes Halbwissen angeeignet. Außerdem ist die "Gruppenreinheit" bei mir ohne Priorität.


> - Ich finde vom Preis-Leistungs-Gewichtsverhältnis kommt da eigentlich auch nur die XT Tretlager Kurbeleinheit in Frage.


Bei der ist mir noch die ästhetische Herausforderung zu groß. 


> - Bei der Gabel hängt es davon ab, wie schwer du bist. Ich hab 90kg und fühle mich bei dem Gedanken an eine SID nicht mehr ganz wohl. Ich fahre eine Fox F100, die bei 1600g mein Gewicht gut wegsteckt.
> D.h. bei Fox würde ich eine F80 nehmen. Wenns Rock Shox sein soll, dann eine Reba, die ist zwar etwas schwerer als die SID aber ich habe bisher nur gutes über sie gehört (beide Gabeln haben so zwischen 1,5 und 1,6kg).


Hmmm...danach ist die SID wohl etwas zu Leichtbau für (Zielgewicht im nächsten Jahr  ) knapp 80 kg, oder? 


> bin schon gespannt auf deinen Aufbau!


Und ich erst!  

H.a.n.d.,
E.:wq​


----------



## salzbrezel (20. Dezember 2006)

Hallo bofh!

Ich hÃ¤tte auch einige VorschlÃ¤ge zu machen. 
Zuerst die Gabel:
http://www.actionsports.de/Federgab...Race-80mm-incl-Remote-Control-2006::9599.html
Super Angebot, eine schÃ¶ne Gabel und allem was man braucht und noch viel mehr. Sieht auch toll aus, grade weil auch der Rahmen etwas weiÃ hat.

Zu den LaurÃ¤dern:
Da wÃ¼rde ich nochmal 80â¬ drauflegen und ein paar schÃ¶ne leichte und vor allem besser gelagerte LaufrÃ¤der nehmen, zB:
http://www.actionsports.de/Laufraed...e-Country-Flea-Sun-UFO-Laufradsatz::9721.html

Kurbel:
XT ist natÃ¼rlich klasse von der Funktion, aber passt leider farblich nicht so gut an den Rahmen. Ich finde die Stylo toll:
http://www.nubuk-bikes.de/index.php?230&type=1&backPID=466&tt_products=51691

GruÃ...

Philip


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bofh (20. Dezember 2006)

alf2 schrieb:


> Hier noch ein gÃ¼nstiges Angebot fÃ¼r eine Reba:
> http://www2.hibike.de/main.php?sess...ac31a6591b2&method=m_catpd&nodeID=&groupID=43


Der Link funktioniert leider wegen der Session-ID im URL nicht. Aber welches Angebot meinst Du genau?
Ich kann nur bei der 2007er Reba Team fÃ¼r 449 â¬ einen *eindeutigen* Hinweis auf Canti-Sockel finden.

H.a.n.d.,
E.:wq​


----------



## bofh (20. Dezember 2006)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> Ich hÃ¤tte auch einige VorschlÃ¤ge zu machen.
> Zuerst die Gabel:
> http://www.actionsports.de/Federgab...Race-80mm-incl-Remote-Control-2006::9599.html
> Super Angebot, eine schÃ¶ne Gabel und allem was man braucht und noch viel mehr. Sieht auch toll aus, grade weil auch der Rahmen etwas weiÃ hat.


Und nach Weightweenies (bei Marzocchi selbst konnte ich auf die schnelle keine Prospektdaten finden) auch in einer Ã¤hnlichen Gewichtsklasse wie die Reba...


> Zu den LaurÃ¤dern:
> Da wÃ¼rde ich nochmal 80â¬ drauflegen und ein paar schÃ¶ne leichte und vor allem besser gelagerte LaufrÃ¤der nehmen, zB:
> http://www.actionsports.de/Laufraed...e-Country-Flea-Sun-UFO-Laufradsatz::9721.html


Hmmm...1400 Gramm sind ein Wort.
Nur finde ich das schwarz-rot nicht ganz passend und absoluten Leichtbau will ich eigentlich nicht betreiben. Da muÃ ich noch mal drÃ¼ber nachdenken...
Was ist von DT Swiss Onyx-Naben zu halten? 


> Kurbel:
> Ich finde die Stylo toll: http://www.nubuk-bikes.de/index.php?230&type=1&backPID=466&tt_products=51691


Die gefÃ¤llt mir ausnehmend gut. Und liegt auch preislich in dem Bereich, den ich investieren will.

H.a.n.d.,
E.:wq​


----------



## Manni1599 (20. Dezember 2006)

bofh schrieb:


> Was ist von DT Swiss Onyx-Naben zu halten?



Hi,
habe letztens bei NUBUK einen Laufradsatz gekauft, Magura Comp (DT Swiss Onyx Disc) Naben, DT Swiss XR 4.2D Felgen mit DT Speichen, Top aufgebaut, zentriert und abgedrÃ¼ckt, auch nach mehr als 400 Km kein Schlag.
Der Preis ist imho der Hammer: â¬169,- plus 10 Euro versand.
Und vom Gewicht her auch nicht allzu schwer, ich denke so um 1800-1850 gramm, hab vergessen zu wiegen.....

Man mÃ¼sste dann natÃ¼rlich Ã¼ber Scheibenbremsen nachdenken, die sind zur Zeit allerdings fast Ã¼berall recht gÃ¼nstig zu bekommen. Und, ehrlich gesagt, es bremst einfach besser.


----------



## bofh (20. Dezember 2006)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Hi,
> habe letztens bei NUBUK einen Laufradsatz gekauft, Magura Comp (DT Swiss Onyx Disc) Naben, DT Swiss XR 4.2D Felgen mit DT Speichen, Top aufgebaut, zentriert und abgedrückt, auch nach mehr als 400 Km kein Schlag.
> Der Preis ist imho der Hammer: 169,- plus 10 Euro versand.
> Und vom Gewicht her auch nicht allzu schwer, ich denke so um 1800-1850 gramm, hab vergessen zu wiegen.....


Nach Weightweenies überschlägig ca. 100g weniger. Das ist natürlich ein Super Preis für das Ganze - nur für mich irrelevant, weil:


> Man müsste dann natürlich über Scheibenbremsen nachdenken, die sind zur Zeit allerdings fast überall recht günstig zu bekommen. Und, ehrlich gesagt, es bremst einfach besser.


Die bessere Bremsleistung (Dosierbarkeit, Wetterunabhängigkeit) der Scheiben bestreite ich ja gar nicht, aber da ich am SSP Cantileverbremsen fahre und zwischen dem Zaskar und meinem SSP Laufradsharing betreibe, sind V-Brakes gesetzt. Und mal unter uns: SO schlecht sind V-Brakes bei vernünftiger Wahl der Bremspartner und guter Pflege bei Nässe auch nicht. 

H.a.n.d.,
E.:wq​


----------



## Kint (21. Dezember 2006)

bofh schrieb:


> Und mal unter uns: SO schlecht sind V-Brakes bei vernünftiger Wahl der Bremspartner und guter Pflege bei Nässe auch nicht.
> 
> H.a.n.d.,
> E.:wq​



nanana -da sagt die bravo oder wars soagr die mtb bravo was GAAAANZ anderes....

wortlaut war glaub ich - bei nässe/winter/ schnee sind v-brakes VÖLLIG inakzeptabel...

in der letzten aussage haben sie auf einen leserbrief der gefragt hat wie man dann in den 90ern zum stehen kam...  geantwortet und das ganze vertechnischt: Die wärme beim bremsen schmilzt den schnee auf der alu felge, die jedoch aufgrund der materialbeschaffenheit so schnell wieder auskühlt dass das wasser dann auf der flanke gefriert und man folglich GAR KEINE bremswirklung mehr hat..... (ja die haben wirklich ahnung, sassen in den 90ern wahrscheinlichsamt und sonders nur vor ihren redaktionskomputern.... )

is mir noch nie passiert bin ich jetzt raus ?


----------



## bofh (21. Dezember 2006)

Kint schrieb:


> nanana -da sagt die bravo oder wars soagr die mtb bravo was GAAAANZ anderes....
> wortlaut war glaub ich - bei nässe/winter/ schnee sind v-brakes VÖLLIG inakzeptabel...


 
So'n Dreck.
Kann mir jemand eine gute Stempelbremse empfehlen?  


> in der letzten aussage haben sie auf einen leserbrief der gefragt hat wie man dann in den 90ern zum stehen kam...  geantwortet und das ganze vertechnischt: Die wärme beim bremsen schmilzt den schnee auf der alu felge, die jedoch aufgrund der materialbeschaffenheit so schnell wieder auskühlt dass das wasser dann auf der flanke gefriert und man folglich GAR KEINE bremswirklung mehr hat..... (ja die haben wirklich ahnung, sassen in den 90ern wahrscheinlichsamt und sonders nur vor ihren redaktionskomputern.... )


Die Erklärung der Bike-Bravo ist sogar in ihrem Dilletantismus noch unprofessionell.
Damals (ich hab 1991 oder 1992 mein MTB aufgebaut) hatten wir immer einen Wurfanker im Rucksack, wenn wir mal im Winter oder im Regen unterwegs waren...
Sorry, aber ich halte diese Leute komplett für 


> is mir noch nie passiert bin ich jetzt raus ?


Nee, hiergeblieben.  

H.a.n.d.,
E.:wq​


----------



## alf2 (21. Dezember 2006)

bofh schrieb:


> Der Link funktioniert leider wegen der Session-ID im URL nicht. Aber welches Angebot meinst Du genau?
> Ich kann nur bei der 2007er Reba Team für 449  einen *eindeutigen* Hinweis auf Canti-Sockel finden.


 Ich meinte die Reba Race um 319. Aber du hast recht, ich konnte auch keinen eindeutigen Hinweis auf Cantisockel finden. Es steht aber auch nirgens, dass es eine Disc only Gabel ist. Also am besten anfragen.

Die Marzocchi Marathon, auf die salzbrezel hingewiesen hat, ist aber sicher auch eine gute Alternative.

Zu den Laufrädern sind mir noch die Mavic Systemlaufräder eingefallen. Die günstigsten gibts ab 150 den Satz. Ich find sie sehr schön, kennen tu ich sie allerdings nicht.
http://www.actionsports.de/Laufraeder/Systemlaufraeder:::517_635.html

Bei actionsports habe ich noch einen XTR Laufradsatz mit DT 4.1 Felgen gesehen:
http://www.actionsports.de/Laufraed...o-XTR-Mod-960-DT-XR-41-Laufradsatz::9450.html
Ist mit 229,- für das Gebotene günstig, aber da kenne ich deinen Preisrahmen nicht. Ich selbst fahr die 4.1er als Disc Version und bin ganz zufrieden damit.


----------



## bofh (21. Dezember 2006)

alf2 schrieb:


> Ich meinte die Reba Race um 319â¬. Aber du hast recht, ich konnte auch keinen eindeutigen Hinweis auf Cantisockel finden. Es steht aber auch nirgens, dass es eine Disc only Gabel ist. Also am besten anfragen.


Ich hab erst mal nach der Lieferbarkeit geschaut:


> Online-VerfÃ¼gbarkeitsprÃ¼fung (21.12.2006 - 09:10)
> LogoRockShox Reba Race Dual Air PopLoc Federgabel, schwarz, Mod. 06/07 (Bestellnummer: 22636649)
> *Lieferengpass bei unserem Lieferanten.* Lieferzeit nicht bekannt.


 


> Die Marzocchi Marathon, auf die salzbrezel hingewiesen hat, ist aber sicher auch eine gute Alternative.


Yep, vor allem mit der weiÃen Farbe gefÃ¤llt mir die Vorstellung recht gut...
Vorbau, Lenker, Kurbel, SattelstÃ¼tze, Sattel sowie LRS und Reifen in Schwarz - kÃ¶nnte gut passen...


> Bei actionsports habe ich noch einen XTR Laufradsatz mit DT 4.1 Felgen gesehen:
> http://www.actionsports.de/Laufraed...o-XTR-Mod-960-DT-XR-41-Laufradsatz::9450.html
> Ist mit 229,- fÃ¼r das Gebotene gÃ¼nstig, aber da kenne ich deinen Preisrahmen nicht. Ich selbst fahr die 4.1er als Disc Version und bin ganz zufrieden damit.


Wenn ich mir mit XT-Naben, Alpina (ehemals Prym, beim lokalen HÃ¤ndler gÃ¼nstiger als DT Swiss zu bekommen) DD-Speichen und den XC 717 einen LRS aufbaue, bin ich mit reinen Materialkosten bei ca. 180 â¬. Um noch Luft nach oben zu haben, habe ich mich auf ca. 250 â¬ Obergrenze festgelegt. Daher ist der fertig aufgebaute XTR-Satz imho ein Super-Angebot. Das wird's wohl werden.

H.a.n.d.,
E.:wq​


----------



## salzbrezel (21. Dezember 2006)

Ich glaube mal, dass das ein wirklich schönes Rad wird! Die Zusammenstellung ist wirklich gelungen. Die WCS Teile sind übrigens bei actionsports auch sehr günstig, da kannst du alles in einem Rutsch bestellen. Die sind wirklich konkurrenzlos günstig, habe da schon relativ oft bestellt (und: nein, ich arbeite nicht da und mache keine Werbung  )

Gruß...


----------



## bofh (21. Dezember 2006)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> Ich glaube mal, dass das ein wirklich schönes Rad wird! Die Zusammenstellung ist wirklich gelungen. Die WCS Teile sind übrigens bei actionsports auch sehr günstig, da kannst du alles in einem Rutsch bestellen. Die sind wirklich konkurrenzlos günstig, habe da schon relativ oft bestellt (und: nein, ich arbeite nicht da und mache keine Werbung  )


Ich habe mich da grad mal durchgeklickert, was ich noch brauche - und komme auf knapp 1400  - allerdings schon mit 2 Satz Laufrädern, ohne Steuersatz (mein lokaler Händler hat eine Lehre von FSA, da kann ich also schauen, was paßt), Kette (da habe ich mit Wippermann Connex sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht, also bleibe ich dabei), Kassette (ich hätte gern 11/12-25/26 9fach), Reifen (habe ich noch) und Pedalen (da sind bei mir Time ATAC gesetzt). Die fehlenden Teile werde ich bei meinem lokalen Händler kaufen.

Also sieht die Teileliste jetzt so aus:

Gabel: Marzocchi Marathon Race 2006 80 mm: 370 
LRS: 2x XTR 960 mit DT Swiss XR 4.1 und Sapim Laser/Race: 460 
Tretlager komplett: Truvativ Stylo SL: 100 
Sattelstütze, Vorbau, Lenker, Barends: Ritchey WCS: 110 
Bremsen: Avid Single Digit 7 vorn und hinten: 130 
Bremshebel: Avid Speed Dial 7: 30 
Schaltwerk + Schalthebel im Set: SRAM X.9: 90 
Umwerfer: SRAM X.9 (ich finde, der paßt optisch besser - wenn er wirklich nix taugt, wird er doch gegen einen XT getauscht): 30 
Sattel: Fizik Arione Titan: 70 
Felgenband: Velox Textil: 10 

Macht zusammen: 1400  + Versand: alberne 6 .
Mein nächstes Gehalt kommt am 15. Januar - da würde ich dann bestellen.

H.a.n.d.,
E.:wq​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## salzbrezel (21. Dezember 2006)

> Bremsen: Avid Single Digit 7 vorn und hinten: 130 â¬
> Bremshebel: Avid Speed Dial 7: 30 â¬



Wow, das ist gesalzen... Hier fÃ¼r ein Drittel:
http://cgi.ebay.de/AVID-Single-Digi...9QQihZ013QQcategoryZ77581QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.de/AVID-Single-Digi...6QQihZ013QQcategoryZ77581QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.de/Avid-Single-Digi...3QQihZ020QQcategoryZ77581QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## salzbrezel (21. Dezember 2006)

Sram Umwerfer geht in Ordunung, mir sind schon drei Shimanos ganz furchtbar ausgeschlagen!


----------



## bofh (21. Dezember 2006)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> Wow, das ist gesalzen... Hier für ein Drittel:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/AVID-Single-Digi...9QQihZ013QQcategoryZ77581QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Gekauft.

Danke,
E.:wq​


----------



## Davidbelize (21. Dezember 2006)

bin zwar ein bisschen spät dran, aber ich sag nur eins:


"MARZOCCHI"


----------



## alf2 (21. Dezember 2006)

bofh schrieb:


> Yep, vor allem mit der weißen Farbe gefällt mir die Vorstellung recht gut...
> Vorbau, Lenker, Kurbel, Sattelstütze, Sattel sowie LRS und Reifen in Schwarz - könnte gut passen...


Nachdem mein Rad ja eine recht ähnliche Farbgebung hat, kann ich deiner Vorstellung ja auch ein bisschen auf die Sprünge helfen.





Ich hab mir grad gedacht, dass eine weisse Marathon da drauf auch sicher sehr gut aussehen würde.

Eine schwarze Kurbel wär vielleicht auch was, aber da würde ich eher eine Shimano Hone nehmen. Von Truvativ halt ich nicht so viel.


----------



## salzbrezel (21. Dezember 2006)

> Von Truvativ halt ich nicht so viel.



Ist wohl eine Geschmacksfrage. Ich war mit meiner Stylo sehr zufrieden, hatte allerdings das 2004er ISIS Modell.
Die Farbe der Hone ist etwas anders, mattschwarz. Gerade das glänzende macht die Stylo zu einer Schönheit. Aber das ist natürlich subjektiv!


----------



## bofh (21. Dezember 2006)

alf2 schrieb:


> Nachdem mein Rad ja eine recht ähnliche Farbgebung hat, kann ich deiner Vorstellung ja auch ein bisschen auf die Sprünge helfen.
> Foto
> Ich hab mir grad gedacht, dass eine weisse Marathon da drauf auch sicher sehr gut aussehen würde.


Schickes Rad.


> Eine schwarze Kurbel wär vielleicht auch was, aber da würde ich eher eine Shimano Hone nehmen.


Eine schwarze Kurbel finde ich wegen des "optischen Dreigestirns" (Sattel, Sattelstütze - Kurbel, Pedale - Lenker, Vorbau) passend.


> Von Truvativ halt ich nicht so viel.


Technisch oder optisch?

H.a.n.d.,
E.:wq​


----------



## alf2 (21. Dezember 2006)

bofh schrieb:


> Technisch oder optisch?


Technisch.

Kenne 2 Leute, die Probleme damit hatten. Bei einem hat sich die Kurbel immer gelockert und der andere hatte immer ein Knacksen im Lager. War ne Downhillkurbel. Es meinte es sei ein bekanntes Problem und hat auf Shimano gewechselt. --> kein Knacksen mehr.

Seither bin ich gegenüber den Truvativ Sachen halt sehr skeptisch. Optisch finde ich die Truvativ Kurbeln auch hübsch. Auf meinem Avalanche hab ich sogar eine drauf, aber technisch ist die XT IMHO meilenweit voran.

Aber lass es dir von mir bitte nicht vermiesen. Es gibt viele Leute, die mit ihren Truvativ Teilen zufrieden sind und wenn die Optik wichtig ist, dann los!


----------



## bofh (21. Dezember 2006)

alf2 schrieb:


> Aber lass es dir von mir bitte nicht vermiesen. Es gibt viele Leute, die mit ihren Truvativ Teilen zufrieden sind und wenn die Optik wichtig ist, dann los!


Ich möchte mir die Sache nicht vermiesen lassen, aber es ist äußerst unklug,  gute Ratschläge einfach so in den Wind zu schlagen. Deshalb habe ich nachgefragt.
Die Optik ist mir auch wichtig - schließlich möchte ich kein häßliches Rad haben. Die aktuelle XT-Kurbel finde ich häßlich. 

H.a.n.d.,
E.:wq​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (21. Dezember 2006)

bofh schrieb:


> Gekauft.
> 
> Danke,
> E.:wq​



eeeehhhh....


vorsicht. ich würde die hebel gegen alte sd 7 oder ti tauschen - hab ich noch wenn du willst. Die neuen (die du gekauft hast) brechen recht häufig an der schelle....

sufu gibt das zb her:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=209854&highlight=avid+gebrochen


WOHLGEMERKT - das ist nur dieser neue hebel der nicht so stabil zu sein scheint, die alten wie zb die hier halten ewig und drei tage...:

http://cgi.ebay.de/AVID-SPEED-DIAL-...hZ014QQcategoryZ58082QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem

ti lever:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Avid-Ti-Brake-Le...hZ014QQcategoryZ58083QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem

habe meine tis da auch her, der ist vertrauenswürdig, auch wenns hingkong st... 

also hebel tauschen sonst gibts blaue flecken - marsch ,marsch....


----------



## bofh (21. Dezember 2006)

Kint schrieb:


> vorsicht. ich würde die hebel gegen alte sd 7 oder ti tauschen - hab ich noch wenn du willst.


Da läßt sich drüber reden.


> Die neuen (die du gekauft hast) brechen recht häufig an der schelle....
> sufu gibt das zb her:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=209854&highlight=avid+gebrochen


 
Das Problem scheint sich aber auf die SL-Version zu beziehen, nicht auf die "normale" (die ich anscheinend gekauft habe).

H.a.n.d.,
E.:wq​


----------



## Kint (21. Dezember 2006)

naja da kingkong bike distribution die noch hat - nimm die dorten, ich würd sie nicht für weniger wegegben (plus das was ich an versand gezahlt habe) 

habe zu spät gemerkt dass die die noch verkaufen... und wenn du dorten kaufst , sag bescheid ich will auch noch was von ihm - da könen wir uns zusammentun.... 

ob jetzt sl oder die 7er oder was auch gebrochen ist, ICH würde den neuen designs nicht trauen und nichts was in den letzten 2 jahren und in den kommenden 2 jahren an vbrake hebeln produziert wird kaufen .... ist so meine einstellung zu sowas, will hier nicht gegen avid hetzen ... obwohl die häufung dessen schon angst macht - gibt hier mit sicherheit 4, 5 freds dazu wo die hebel gebrochen sind, dass ist schon mehr als serienstreuung....

Remember es geht um bremshebel, die machne sich nicht so gut wenn die in de rgegend rumbaumeln....


----------



## bofh (21. Dezember 2006)

Kint schrieb:


> naja da kingkong bike distribution die noch hat - nimm die dorten, ich würd sie nicht für weniger wegegben (plus das was ich an versand gezahlt habe)
> habe zu spät gemerkt dass die die noch verkaufen... und wenn du dorten kaufst , sag bescheid ich will auch noch was von ihm - da könen wir uns zusammentun....


Ich werd mich morgen mal mit Paypal beschäftigen.


> Remember es geht um bremshebel, die machne sich nicht so gut wenn die in de rgegend rumbaumeln....


Jo, vor allem wegen der unappetitlichen Bremsspur in der Hose... 

H.a.n.d.,
E.:wq​


----------



## bofh (22. Dezember 2006)

Kint schrieb:


> habe zu spät gemerkt dass die die noch verkaufen... und wenn du dorten kaufst , sag bescheid ich will auch noch was von ihm - da könen wir uns zusammentun....


Du hast PN.

So, Frystyk.
E.:wq​


----------



## bofh (22. Dezember 2006)

bofh schrieb:


> Also sieht die Teileliste jetzt so aus:
> Gabel: Marzocchi Marathon Race 2006 80 mm: 370 


Ich liebe meine bessere Hälfte. 
Sie schenkt mir die Marzocchi zu Weihnachten...

H.a.n.d.,
E.:wq​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## salzbrezel (22. Dezember 2006)

> Ich liebe meine bessere Hälfte.
> Sie schenkt mir die Marzocchi zu Weihnachten...



Dieses Jahr wolltet ihr euch ja auch was Kleines schenken :grins:


----------



## bofh (22. Dezember 2006)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr wolltet ihr euch ja auch was Kleines schenken :grins:


Das Große wär ja ein Alfa 159 Sportwagon mit dem 2,2-Liter Diesel geworden.  

OnTopic: Gabel und Laufräder hab ich grad bei Actionsports bestellt.

H.a.n.d.,
E.:wq​


----------



## bofh (23. Dezember 2006)

bofh schrieb:


> OnTopic: Gabel und Laufräder hab ich grad bei Actionsports bestellt.


Es gibt Sachen, die gibts gar nicht: Gabel und Laufräder sind da...
DAS muß man Actionsports lassen: schnell sindse.  

H.a.n.d.,
E.:wq​


----------



## bofh (27. Dezember 2006)

bofh schrieb:


> salzbrezel schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Bremsen sind da.

H.a.n.d.,
E.:wq​


----------



## bofh (28. Dezember 2006)

Sooo...weiter gehts: der Rahmen inclusive Steuersatz und Sattelklemmschelle ist da. Die Gabel hab ich natürlich gleich reingesteckt - sieht super aus. Fotos gibts nachher, wenn meine Digitalkamera wieder Strom hat.

H.a.n.d.,
E.:wq​


----------



## versus (28. Dezember 2006)

jaaa mach mal endlich fotos - habe ich die übersehen, oder ist im ganzen fred nur ein foto und das ist nicht von dem rad um das es geht ???
also auf, auf an die knipse !


----------



## bofh (28. Dezember 2006)

versus schrieb:


> also auf, auf an die knipse !


Isjagut, isjagut  

Hier ist:






H.a.n.d.,
E.:wq​


----------



## alf2 (28. Dezember 2006)

Schöner Rahmen  

und die Gabel passt super hinein. Bin schon gespannt auf die Aufbaufotos (die hoffentlich besser werden )


----------



## bofh (5. Januar 2007)

Update: Tretlager, Schalthebel, Schaltwerk, Umwerfer, Sattelstütze, Sattel, Lenker und Vorbau sind da. Fotos gibt es keine, weil das Ladegerät für den Digicam-Akku in einer der ca. 70 Umzugskisten steckt, nämlich in genau der, die man bei der Suche als letzte erwischt.  

Der Satz von der Erhaltung der Sauerei gilt auch für Umzugskisten,
E.:wq​


----------



## bofh (10. Januar 2007)

Noch mal was Neues: Die Bremshebel (Avid Single Digit Ti) sind da - danke, Kint!  . Eine Wippermann Connex 908 ist auch noch aufgetaucht und mein lokaler Radhändler hat mir für kleines Geld 2 Conti Explorer Pro überlassen. Damit fehlen nur noch Felgenband, die Lenkerhörnchen und Lenkergriffe - und der fachgerechte Zusammenbau. Der Zusammenbau kommt allerdings erst nach den Umzugskisten.

H.a.n.d.,
E.:wq​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bofh (21. Januar 2007)

Die meisten Umzugskisten sind weg und ich habe pro forma erst mal ein paar Teile ab den Rahmen geschraubt. Dabei fiel mir allerdings eine Sache auf, die zum Problem werden könnte: Der 2005er Zaskar Team hat den Anschlag für das Ende der Umwerfer-Schaltzughülle sehr weit links. Mein 2006er X.9-Umwerfer ist ein Top-Pull-Downswing: http://www.sram.com/en/srammountain/components/x9/frontderailleur.php , bei dem die Klemmung des Schaltzuges relativ weit rechts liegt. Etwas ähnliches habe ich hier bisher nur bei Daniel77 gesehen: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/298950 .

War der X.9-Umwerfer für den Rahmen ein Fehlkauf? Ist beispielsweise der "alte" XTR-Umwerfer (Shimano XTR FD-M960, http://www.paul-lange.de/produkte/shimano/mtb/xtr/FD-M960/ ) besser geeignet?

Verunsichert,
E.:wq​


----------

